# Does anyone else hate the Target commercials with the crazy lady?



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I have to change the channel.  I thought we were finished with her once Black Friday was over, but no there was another one on CBS just now.  She's singing into cards.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

She totally creeps me out... You are not alone!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

LOL, I think she is hilarious!!!  I sorta enjoy her.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I must be strange, cause I kinda get a kick out of her.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

It's kind of a love/hate thing with me... doesn't make me want to run to Target and shop though!!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Can't stand her.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, I hate those commercials and even more, I hate what they represent.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

The alarm clock one was the worst!  I thought she was rigged with explosives!  Enough already!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I despise those commercials...and it bites knowing we're stuck with them until at least New Years...


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Emily King said:


> She totally creeps me out... You are not alone!


Me, too! I said that same thing to my husband just today. I want the old commercials back - where everything was red.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I think the alarm clocks commercial is the one that really annoys me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've not seen them much -- Tivo is a good thing -- but they are really weird. . . .maybe we need to set her up with the Burger King. . . . . . .


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I love her commercials.  She's so incredibly funny - and I loved that she trained for Black Friday in red sweats and heels - fabulous.

But then I have a thing for weird ...


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Totally creeps me out....


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

If that's the lady in the red Santa suit, yes, she annoys me no end. For some reason I remember commercials but not the advertiser. So their marketing is a waste of time for me.

Joyce


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

She really does freak me out - but hurray for the marketing team that thought of her. People are talking about the crazy Target lady all over the place.

She reminds me of a psychotic soccer mom.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks to Tivo I've seen her all of two times... but I can still say I'm sick of her.  Even if I catch a half second of it while fast forwarding I cringe.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

She makes me wonder how much caffeine and energy drinks she's had. Way over the top hyper.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I used to think the Old Navy mannequin commercials were the worst.  But now it's target, which is weird because they used to do apple style montage and music ads that were really good.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I had never seen them so I had to youtube. OMG she is hillarious...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POwG7udjg_Y&feature=channel


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I strongly dislike most of the Target commercials. Of course, I worked at one for 8 years, and came to loathe the place to the point where 8 years later I don't like going into any Target.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I dislike them rather strongly. I also hoped she'd go away after the 2-day sale and have fortunately not seen any commercials with her since.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Cliff Ball said:


> I strongly dislike most of the Target commercials. Of course, I worked at one for 8 years, and came to loathe the place to the point where 8 years later I don't like going into any Target.


Wow are they bad employers?


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I hate to admit this but she kind of reminds me of an old flame. So I'm annoyed while the commercial is on but I sort of miss it when it's over.

For the life of me I can't remember what the product was, but about six or seven years ago there was an incredibly annoying commercial that played on [adult swim] every single night while I was watching TV and doing homework. It was so irritating that I went to the company's website and wrote a letter begging them to change their advertising campaign. They must have received a lot of similar letters because within a week I noticed that the commercial had stopped airing.


----------

